# Skip UAC and try T.S.I!!



## UTBowHunter (Sep 26, 2008)

WOW! I went into UAC in Salt Lake a couple weeks ago, and HOLY COW!!! That place is a desaster!!! !Hmmmmmm, Opinions are one thing, but calling someone a jerk off on your first post is not ok, especially when it defames someone specifically. Sorry dude.

THen some shorter guy thats chewin while talkin to me starts to tinker with my bow, and he has NO IDEA what hes doing...screws up, and tells me Im all set?!! I was a little suprised!!
Needless to say, I went home, tried to let it slide, maybe a mistake on a day. I go back a week later on my lunch about 1:30pm, and no one is there!?!?! A sign that says open at 1200, and a paper sign that says to leave packages next door??!
WOW! That place is a work of art! No wonder he might go under!!
No hard feelings to him personally, but why is he there if he ticks people off, and wont help, and locks his doors with no explaination, or number to call!?!?!
Either way, tried TSI, and Scott there is SUPER Friendly, they all are, and helped me way above and beyond what UAC does!!! They might not be the "Hoyt Pros", but they got my bow tuned up, and left me with a great feeling of appreciation!
Thanks TSI!! Youve got my business and my buddies! All we need is for you to get Mathews!
Roger


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

:|


----------



## UTBowHunter (Sep 26, 2008)

My Bad...Wont happen again. I am just sick to think that because I am not "buddy buddy" With the owner, or bring him beer, I am over looked. I have talked to a few people about that place, and said this past summer, it has gone nothing but down hill!
My opinion is strong, and Im sorry If I offended the owner or anyone there with that, but they need to notice, and help us non-regulars, just as they do their buddys. We go in to spend money, yet the guys they are always chit chatting with dont spend money, they get deals, and they dont even pay to shoot like the rest of us!
I guess If I drank beer with them there, complained all the time, and chewed, and spit in the garbage can in front of people, I might have gotten better treatment.
No hard feelings, But me, nor the people I associate will ever step foot back in that place. There are other shops that appreciate customers, and have a sincere desire to help us, ragaurdless of our circumstances. 
I thought archery was about Archers helping Archers. Either way, this is my way to help. If your in SL County, go to TSI. UT County Jakes is top Notch!! And north, try Wilde Arrow. These guys will really take care of you, and help you out, not just worry about how much money they can get from you!

-R.D.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

RD Mercer,
Welcome to the forum, let's leave the bad stuff outside, your post is one of many on a similar topic. So, how did the season go for you?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Hmmm...based on your 180 degrees from reality I will take it your plug for TSI did them no good whatsoever. I will now purchase twice as many products from UAC to make up for your lack of support. :roll: _(O)_


----------



## UTBowHunter (Sep 26, 2008)

It has nothing to do with a plug to promote TSI. If I lived closer, or could afford the gas, I would honestly drive to Orem and buy and shoot at Jakes. They have no "Regulars" "Clicks" or allow alcohol on their lanes. And the fact that they have a solid foundation and been around for years, family ran, that means alot, rather than a shop that always claims poverty, yet drinks expensive beer on site. 
I hope you do spend more there. They probly need the help a lot more than other shops.
I just have been treated so poorly there, and thought my opinion needed to be heard, and hopefully they change. I went there on lunch to voice this concern, but they were closed.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

UTBowHunter said:


> But me, nor the people I associate will ever step foot back in that place.


That's a relief.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Slanderous piece of crap posts like this make me mad. If a guy can hide behind a screen name why should anyone listen to what you have to say. 

I say post his name or nuke this post.

Gerald has always helped me out. If he can’t help me out he has referred me to a shop that could and even made the dang phone call to the shop to see if they could help me out before I drove anywhere. 

I was not a regular or friend of Gerald when I first stepped into Gerald’s shop several years ago and he has always treated me with respect. He has always fixed my bows on time and helped my friends out. 

I would now consider Gerald a friend because he has earned my respect.

It would be a travesty IMHO to have any archery shop anywhere go under. We need any and all archery shops to stay open to promote archery. 

By the sounds of this guys post he was probable a hot head or arrogant anyway.


----------



## UTBowHunter (Sep 26, 2008)

I agree %100 mr. Weatherspoon. We do need archery shops to stick around. Not another bar or saloon where I have to be a member to be accepted. I love shops. But have never been this disgusted in my life with one. Other shops in the valley value newbies to Utah and people who need help. UAC has made me feel out of place there. And even worse hey offended me and made me feel like I was a pain in the rear to be there in Thier presence. 
Mr. Weatherspoon, if there's anything I did to offend you or your shop feel free to send me a message. I will be more than happy to listen and talk. But the fact that a shop treats customers that way, has horrible customer service, is messier than my 5 month olds diapers, and has more alcohol than a frat house, is not a reliable/respectable archery shop in my book. If you would be comfortable taking your family there and consider that a hang out spot for you, good on you. But not my cup of tea. 
Thank you. 
And respect your opinion as I expect nothing more nor less from you
Roger Stephen DeBry


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

It is not my shop it is Gerald’s shop and you didn’t offend me but you probably have offended Gerald. I would be willing to bet if you ever had a problem with Gerald and talked to him face to face he would do the best he could to help you out. That is the kind of guy he is.

I have never seen alcohol like you suggest anywhere on the premises. "not calling you a liar" I just havent seen it. As for chewing I have see a couple of red necks chewing but I have seen them at cabelas, Jakes, sportsmans warehouse, and TSI. 

I have taken my family in their and Gerald set my daughter up quite nicely he even through in a sight for practically nothing. I dont go in their much because I live in Lehi and dont have much money to spend on archery equipment or a need to spend mony on archery equipment. 

Gerald has always helped me out and never looked down on me.


----------



## UTBowHunter (Sep 26, 2008)

Im happy for you. And glad you have been one of the few lucky ones to experience that at that shop. More than half of the 2 dozen people I have talked to about that shop are more than disgusted. I just hope he betters that shop. Had a lot of potential. And the best distance as far as a range goes. But personality and professionalism is far from even decient.
He needs some managment there. And a reality check. Just hard to think that he lives off of that life style. I was at the FMP premier and tried to approach him as a customer. And he was blatantly drunk yet driving. That just shows me the caliber of personality and professionalism one carries. He is a great guy, im sure. But I have never felt so horrible after leaving a location where I spent my hard earned money. 
RD


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Listen dude, take your nasty attitude, your slanderous accusations, and your sanctimonious rants, and go peddle them somewhere else. Nobody wants to hear it.

Modds, please delete this retarded thread. :| It has *NO* place here.


----------



## UTBowHunter (Sep 26, 2008)

I thought this was a discussion forum. Now just because I'm not involved with the broadhead like you are TEX-O-Bob does not mean the truth can't be heard. I know it's tough. But when multiple people have had the same thing happen to them, why can't we voice this to fellow archers? 
Just because most of you are either with EPEK broadhead, or friends of UAC does not mean I shouldn't be able to voice my opinion. It's better than going to hoyt or mathews direct. 
It may be wrong of me. But since all of my commentary is in deed FACT why should it be hidden? I hope all of you UAC loyals can speak to the owner of the shop, and help him correct this problem. That's all I am concerned about. I never wished bad upon it. Not have I tried to hurt his business. Rather voice my concern and hope that it betters. 
Sadly there are way more persons that agree with ME rather than disagree.


----------



## P.S.E Hunter (Sep 10, 2008)

I agree with utbowhunter I have also been to that shop, and if you dont shoot what they shoot or agree with them you are wrong, kind of sounds like you guys!!!!!!!!!! Everyone has their opinions and not all are right so let people have their right to voice them, and we will give you the right to voice yours. Ther is a good shop in spanish fork if you are ever down there right on main half way through town try tham out.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Everyone has a right to there opinion this is very true, but to slander someones bussiness on the World Wide Web is not cool. Why don't you cowards tell me where you work and I will come down there and critique your work and then post it on the WORLD WIDE WEB!!! THINK!!!


----------



## P.S.E Hunter (Sep 10, 2008)

North slope this is not slander but a little constructive critism has never hurt maybe they will read this on this so called WORLD WIDE WEB (aka hunting forum) that i would'nt really call it THE WORLD WIDE WEB, and fix their problems and respect everyone no matter what they shoot


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

P.S.E Hunter said:


> North slope this is not slander but a little constructive critism has never hurt maybe they will read this on this so called WORLD WIDE WEB (aka hunting forum) that i would'nt really call it THE WORLD WIDE WEB, and fix their problems and respect everyone no matter what they shoot


I don't know these guys (at UAC) from the man on the moon, but what is the point for either of you two? To save the rest of us some traumatic experience? Check with your lawyer (maybe your brother, as your last name is DeBry?), it is slander! And has no place here! The original poster has gone way beyond letting people know about some great shop, but in ripping down another shop and someone's livelihood without them present. NO ONE wants to hear it, in case you did not hear that part.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

This 'forum' is on the WORLD WIDE WEB, anyone anywhere can get on here and view this forum. Your right most people that come on this section of this forum are archers and you and your buddy have now just trashed one of the small handful of archery stores in our area. Our sport is under attack and we need to stick together, not trash each other.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I hope you have proof not just hearsay from your buddies “proof” like pictures because if Gerald wanted to he could sue your butt to the wall for slander and win. Guaranteed!!! 

You are treading on thin ice and I still can’t believe this gay post posted by this guy is still up.


----------



## UTBowHunter (Sep 26, 2008)

to all those who are so concerned with someone voicing Thier opinion that is not in harmony with Thier opinion. This is a discussion forum. And a place to voice an "opinion" right??? So that's what I am doing. I'm curious as to how many of you are getting mad at me for what I have said, yet not voicing your concern for what so many people have said to the shop. If what me and so many other people have said has hit you so hard, why not help UAC rathe than try to be so nasty here? I have tried to talk to the owner there, but he is always closed or not around. 
I agree that our sport and passion is under attack. And shops like this aren't helping any. If I had the patience or care for that place I would tell Gerald again. But he doesn't care about what I have to say. Or other guys that have tried. Maybe you guys on here can. And if I hear there is a change there. And if I personally see that. You better bet I will apologize both personally and publicly for what has been said. I doubt there will be any change. But if there is, I'm sure UAC will grow, and earn more respect than they can handle in that location. 
So guys, rather than try to cover a voice that is being heard. Help the shop. And actually try and make a real difference rather then just act like you do. 
Hope to hear something possitive soon.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

UTBowHunter said:


> And actually try and make a real difference rather then just act like you do.


You are the living version of a true hypocrite!
Of course, libel may be more in line than slander "a false and malicious publication printed for the purpose of defaming a living person." You still did not answer my question, not that I was waiting for one, the point was for you to shut your pie hole and think about what you are doing, you have clearly not done either of these two! Everyone has heard what you said, why are you still posting? Again, I do not know this man from the man on the moon, but your intentions are clearly not good!


----------



## Curley (Jan 29, 2008)

Now this is REDICULOUS! 
Gerald is a great guy. We have all made mistakes, and have learned to correct them. I don't know if I was still working at the time that you came into the shop and had issues, but I can reassure you that if you were to talk to Gerald, and actually TALK to HIM face to face or even call him, he would make things right. 
He and I had differences there, and I can tell you that he is pretty dang understanding, and is willing to work with you. But I love the guy, and what you are doing now, is not only making you look like an idiot, but you could very well be hurting his business. That is the income that he uses to support his family. And seeing that you have a child, or maybe more, you should be more understanding!
Grow up man! Talk to him, and I hope you get this thread closed, and right what you have done wrong! And I know the TSI guys, and if they knew you, and the thread you have started, I doubt you would feel welcome there, or at any other shop for that matter.
Utah Archery Center is open M-F 12-8. Saturdays im not sure at this time of year. But their number is 801-263-7880
And if hes not there ask for his cell, he will be more than happy to talk to you. 
I agree with everyone here, NO ONE wants to hear this B.S.!


----------

